# Facebook Blocked Link-Error Linting URL An internal error oc



## sunjeetkhosla (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi ,

Created new website

My link got blocked . it shares on facebook but when someone shared on there page ,it dissapear.

But when i changed to them twenty fourteen it started sharing.

New Link:-
h t t p://w w w.buzzfeedz.in/7-jugaads-of-india-which-are-quite-innovative-and-hilarious/

Some Other Error in debug tool-

Tried debug the url in facebook also getting this error:-

This link is blocked, or you have triggered an excessive amount of scrapes. If you think you're seeing this by mistake, please let us know.


Error Linting URL An internal error occurred while linting the URL.

fb:app_id hasn't been included in the meta tags. Specify the app ID so that stories shared to Facebook will be properly attributed to the app. Alternatively, app_id can be set in url when open the share dialog. Otherwise, the default app id( 966242223397117 ) will be assigned.

Can anyone help me on this


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have edited your post to remove the link and make it not clickable
this all smells too much of spam, although I will give you the benefit of the doubt
I can see immediately that you are breaking Google adsense rules by the number of adverts on a page. Get that sorted immediately or you will be banned from adsense completely


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

FB linting seems quite sensitive - take a look at this link, it may help ...


----------

